# a choc-addicts MAC collection



## Schoko-Addict (Nov 21, 2006)

*edit*


----------



## lauzc69 (Nov 21, 2006)

WOW!! That was amazing


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 21, 2006)

God!! When did you begin your MAC collection?!!


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 21, 2006)

I died and gone to heaven! Thats just gorgeous.


----------



## eckof (Nov 21, 2006)

Lovely collection!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_God!! When did you begin your MAC collection?!!_

 
I started in summer 2004 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  First I only  bought l/g, then the obsession began and  went on with e/s, Pigments, MSFs etc.


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 21, 2006)

Wooow it's really impressive! That's how it's begins, with a tiny lipglass.... or a innocent eye-shadow LOL


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Wooow it's really impressive! That's how it's begins, with a tiny lipglass.... or a innocent eye-shadow LOL_

 
Yeah, you're right :hifive: I've got severals friends, who said they are only going to buy a few MAC items from time to time and now they're true MAC addicts


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 21, 2006)

awsome collection!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 21, 2006)

thats a great collection!!  I'm jealous of your Trixie powder - I've been trying to find one for so long!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 21, 2006)

very nice collection


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 21, 2006)

What colors are in that summerwear eyeshadow quad?


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 21, 2006)

Niiiiice! I'm jealous.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy smokes...I want your collection NOW!!!  *jealous*  You make my collection look teeennnny tinnnnyyy lol.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_thats a great collection!!  I'm jealous of your Trixie powder - I've been trying to find one for so long!!_

 
Me too! It took me months to find it - luckily I got it on eBay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_What colors are in that summerwear eyeshadow quad?_

 
The colours in the summerwear quad are: Nylon (left side above), Juleps (right side above), Lustreleaf (left side below), Lightweight Black (right side below). The colours are really beautiful, it's my favourite quad along with Sweetie Cakes


----------



## bli5s (Nov 22, 2006)

i'm sooo jealous!!! love ur msf collection...


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 22, 2006)

thank you for posting, your pics and collection are great!


----------



## resin (Nov 23, 2006)

damn you are so lucky!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Nov 23, 2006)

Really amazing collection!!!! Thank you for labelling all the makeup's name


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bli5s* 

 
_i'm sooo jealous!!! love ur msf collection..._

 
Thanks! MSFs are my fav MAC products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I only have to find Pleasureflush, New Vegas, Gold Deposit und So Ceylon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_Thank you for labelling all the makeup's name_

 
You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It took me a while, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## addicted_2color (Nov 23, 2006)

oh wow! what a great collection!


----------



## juli (Nov 23, 2006)

Amazing collection! 

That's how I started, with lipglass.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I am onto piggies, e/s and brushes!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Nov 25, 2006)

amazing collection!! very lovely


----------



## aziza (Nov 26, 2006)

These pics make everything look so damn scrumptious! You have a Metal Rock? I can only dream....beautiful stuff!


----------



## bintdaniel (Nov 26, 2006)

that's gorgeous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my family tell me that I've got too much make up but I really don't have, If I had the third of your's They would catch me and take me my credit card


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Nov 26, 2006)

nice traincase


----------



## Caderas (Nov 28, 2006)

i could gaze for hours.  so many colors in so little picturesssss, ooooo, ahhhhhh.


----------



## ellesea (Nov 29, 2006)

Truly amazing! I love your special packaging collection especially.


----------



## geminia (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome collection...


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 29, 2006)

im in love w/ ur stash.one day


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 29, 2006)

wow. i love your stuff


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_These pics make everything look so damn scrumptious! You have a Metal Rock? I can only dream....beautiful stuff!_

 
The cam really does take nice pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do have Metal Rock, but since I'm quite fair, it actually is too dark for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's see, maybe I'll sell it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bintdaniel* 

 
_my family tell me that I've got too much make up but I really don't have, If I had the third of your's They would catch me and take me my credit card
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, it's really a lot of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But hey, some spend a lot of money on alcohol, cigarettes etc. and at least my obsession makes me look pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellesea* 

 
_Truly amazing! I love your special packaging collection especially. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too :hifive: Especially the lure packaging is sooo beautiful


----------



## aziza (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Schoko-Addict* 

 
_The cam really does take nice pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do have Metal Rock, but since I'm quite fair, it actually is too dark for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's see, maybe I'll sell it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would buy it from you in a heartbeat and pay the extra postage costs...it's the only MSF I really want


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 22, 2006)

I have nothing else to say except


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 22, 2006)

wow! wow! wow!


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 6, 2007)

ooooo, that's nice!  wonderful collection!


----------



## User40 (Jan 6, 2007)

I absolutely love your collection and the l/g's are to die for!


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjacqueline* 

 
_I died and gone to heaven! Thats just gorgeous._

 
I think I'm in heaven as well!!!! My God your collection Schoko-Addict is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks, ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love my MACies, too


----------



## medusalox (Jan 11, 2007)

Mmmm.

Mac-gasm!


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 12, 2007)

amazing collection thanks for posting
thanks for naming the products too


----------



## captain planet (Jan 12, 2007)

dude!? im lost for words?! some of the lipglass/gloss colours look the same?!?!
do they really look different when they are applied?
byw my collection looks insignificant comepared to yours! mightily impressive tho!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 30, 2007)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Amazing Collection


----------



## Katgirl625 (Feb 1, 2007)

You are my hero!


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## LolaStarz (Feb 2, 2007)

That's friggin awesome. And only since 2004...WOW!!! Craaaaazy...haha. love it.  I want that Tres Teal.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captain planet* 

 
_dude!? im lost for words?! some of the lipglass/gloss colours look the same?!?!
do they really look different when they are applied?_

 
In my eyes the l/g don't look the same!

Meanwhile I sold some of my stuff, especially the warmer colours, which didn't suit me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I've got some extra time, I'm going to take new pictures for you


----------



## sharyn (May 17, 2007)

Wow...I can only dream of a collection like this. how the .... did you get your hands on all the other rare stuff?! 

I love that you actually seem to have a concept when buying stuff; all your colors go together very well and it all looks so tidy and organized... damn I really wish my disorganized mess was more like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love your collection!!!


----------



## MACisME (May 17, 2007)

i think i love you....r collection =)


----------



## semtexgirl (May 17, 2007)

Great collection, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these b/c they help me add to my ever-growing wish list!


----------



## applefrite (May 18, 2007)

I love your collection !!!


----------



## amenonine (May 20, 2007)

holy cow !
share some with me haha jkjk


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2007)

You have an awesome collection, esp. with all of the original mineralize eye shadows.


----------



## marichan0803 (Jul 5, 2007)

thats an amazing collection!!!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome!!! 

One question....how did you get those smaller pigments?


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 6, 2007)

wow.  i'm drooling.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 6, 2007)

Eye-popping collection hun!! sooooooooo nice =)


----------



## makeba (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll be damned!!!!!!!   that is off the chain beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 7, 2007)

Super nice!!!  Is the Bronze pigment similar to Chocolate Brown pigment?


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_Wow...I can only dream of a collection like this. how the .... did you get your hands on all the other rare stuff?! 

I love that you actually seem to have a concept when buying stuff; all your colors go together very well and it all looks so tidy and organized... damn I really wish my disorganized mess was more like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I think I was lucky, especially with the rare items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a lot at eBay and swapped a lot.

Yeah, I love my MACies organised, although I am a very disorganized person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_One question....how did you get those smaller pigments?_

 
Do you mean the smaller MAC Pigment jars? They were part of the holiday collection sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Super nice!!!  Is the Bronze pigment similar to Chocolate Brown pigment?_

 
Choc Brown is darker than Bronze and has no golden undertones.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 7, 2007)

I just took a lot at my fotos and recognized that I sold some items and got a lot new stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to take new photos


----------



## AmyMarie (Jul 7, 2007)

wow, i am SO jealous of your collection!


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

I love all the pigments- im becoming obsessed with MAC and every pigment I like I have to buy the full jar *hangs head* lol


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

*drool*
loving the pigments and aaaaalll those L/G wow ^^ 
beautifull


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

I have some severe pigment envy, haha!


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 3, 2007)

OMG, I am green with envy...


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 4, 2007)

i love your mac collection and all the pinks.


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 9, 2007)

okay i don't know what to say but !!! oh my...that's a huge collection!! very nice!!


----------



## queenforaday (Sep 10, 2007)

I´m so jealous.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did you get this small pigments from? Are they samples?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice stash.  Thank you.


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2007)

awesome collection!


----------



## Whitney (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow! I love how you have everything organized by color! I wish I was that organized


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, your stash is amazing, especially all those lipglasses !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see you also like Catrice. My drugstore sells it as well, together with brands like Essence, P2 and GOSH...they really have some great products for very little money


----------



## melliquor (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow.  You have a fantastic collection.  I love all of your piggies and eyeshadows.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 16, 2007)

You have a very impressive collection!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 16, 2007)

w
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




w! awesome collections


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

amazing collection!


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 17, 2008)

all gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superwoman (Jun 17, 2008)

AMAZING


----------



## addict (Jun 17, 2008)

i love e/s! escpecially the pinks :]


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 17, 2008)

wow that's a fabulous collection! i'm so jealous of all the pigments you have!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

very nice collection!!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hermione9713* 

 
_ i'm so jealous of all the pigments you have!_

 
AndI have to admit that it has become more


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm officially jealous!! But in a good way


----------

